# Carved Snake Walking cane With Healing Crystal



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

----------------------------------------

Just created a carved snake stick for a lady who is a healing facilator in North Carolina. The snake is has approximately 7 coils and is a light brown color. Mounted in the top of the walking stick is a healing crystal.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Healing facilitator, huh? What is that?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome! 7 coils for 7 chakras  can never have enough healing crystals!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Nice! You should post this in the Projects where more people will see it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/new


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

Just saw this today after your Turtle post. Nice job. I started looking for crystals to add to my canes after I saw a woman at a craft show buying strings of crystal chips to add to her mass produced drug-store cane. She was hoping the crystals would help her heal, and I thought "it would probably work better on a natural cane".


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Love your carved snake walking sticks. I would love it if you would post more about them such as where the sticks come from and how you make them.


----------

